# Who Wants To Swop A Tesla ?



## Alex (22/5/14)

Brand Name: High Voltage
Flavour: Tesla
Strength: 12mg
Kiwi-dragon fruit blend. (energy infused)

http://www.highvoltagevaporz.com/flavors.html







I find it too sweet for my tastebuds.


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/14)

i love the sweet jooses , what do you want to swop it for ??


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i love the sweet jooses , what do you want to swop it for ??



I don't mind really, as long as it's not very sweet.


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/14)

ok , let me see wot i got


----------

